# detonics ???? what do u think ??



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

Im looking at a detonics combat master 45...its from the Georgia plant ...do anyone here have one ? Give me your views


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have one, buy all means if you can, buy it! It's my favorite 1911. It is all stainless steel construction and there are no metal induction molded parts (MIM). I've had no issues with the one that I have. All of it's parts are interchangeable with all other 1911's, except for the hammer strut, grip safety, barrel and recoil spring assembly.


----------



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ya im going to buy it today then post a pic..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jeffs1911:
Great! Congratulations on your decision. The only other part that I forgot to mention is the sear/trigger spring which is not interchangeable because of the shorter grip length. The Detonics guns that were made in Seattle I believe have more collector value, but the later models made in Pendergrass, Georgia under the guidance of Jerry Ahern are better guns as they had a chance to work out the problems that they had with the earlier model guns, which was the recoil spring assembly. They are now located in Millstadt, IL. making an entirely different style of gun, but they still carry parts for their older models, along with slide assemblies if someone chose to modernize their older models. You can look them up at www. detonicsdefense.com


----------



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

DESERTMAN
so just got back from range and man this gun shot flawlessly. .I cannot figure how to post a dam pic on here other wise I would ....


----------



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

trying a pic but no luck....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jeffs1911:


> "so just got back from range and man this gun shot flawlessly"


Mine too, as for parts I doubt you'll ever need any since this gun has no metal injection molded parts (MIM) I doubt you'll ever need any. But it's comforting to know that they are interchangeable with other 1911's. I'm very happy for you, I own a variety of handguns and would never recommend one that I wasn't happy with myself. Out of all my 1911's (4) the Detonics Combat Master is my all time favorite. As for posting pictures I think you have to belong to some sort of other social networking site, I'm not sure. Perhaps others could help you out on that one.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

They are excellent guns. I had a dealer in Al (he's now retired) who had 5 NIB. I bought a SS Combat Master MkVI 3" with an extra recoil spring assembly for a good deal. I carried it as my LEO BUG for a while, which included 4 annual 50 rds qualifications and scored 96>s. All was well until I saw a used one in not real great shape for sale at a gun show for 1K+. She went into the safe and I got a Para Wart Hog 11 shot 45 as a replacement. The Detonics never missed a beat with what I fed it-Fed 230gr FMJ and Fed 230+P JHP duty issue. Fed 185 JHPs also fed 100%.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

desertman said:


> I have one, buy all means if you can, buy it! It's my favorite 1911. It is all stainless steel construction and there are no *metal induction molded parts (MIM)*. I've had no issues with the one that I have. All of it's parts are interchangeable with all other 1911's, except for the hammer strut, grip safety, barrel and recoil spring assembly.


'Metal *injection* molded parts' :mrgreen:

I owned an original Detonics, 'Mark V' pistol for many years (several decades, in fact). Very reliable shooter! A fact that was represented in the high price that I finally sold it for. It did have one fault, though. Because of it's short barrel, slow rate-of-twist, and slightly oversized bore it had a tendency to, 'tumble' 230 grain bullets. (Never missed the target, just, 'keyholed' more than it should have.)

I do think the new Detonics pistols have set all this straight, though.


----------

